# Ferret has eaten other ferret..HELP



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,
We have..well, had, 9 ferrets in a VERY spacious cage. 4 of the 9 ferrets were introduced about 2 months ago - they're kits, we've just discovered one of the male kits eating another one of the kits..we're unaware as yet to whether it was a female or male kit, but, none of the other 7 ferrets where going near the dead kit, where as usually, it'll be world war three when there's something to eat, has anyone got an explanation as to what may have gone on please.
Thank you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Did the kit who died die naturally without you knowing? as this is very rare that ferrets would kill one another especially kits my advice would be take the other kits for a health check at a vets.As someone i know bred a litter of kits and some are dieing from a virus so all remaining kits are on antibiotic


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

try feeding them


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

they get fed every day thank you. They have fresh Rabbit and day old chicks.


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Also, we had the other three kits checked out and they're fine, thanks for the advice. As to what happened to the kit that died it a bit of a mystery.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

that is great the others are fine, sorry that the other died. if i where you though id cut back on the day old chicks (thats if they get them daily) as too much egg can cause baldness in ferrets, I usually feed my kits them once every 2 weeks


----------

